# Greyhound Express



## marcosrodini (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello!

I see that Greyhound Express says it has reserved seating. I just don't get if it is all tickets bought to a Greyhound Express line will have a reserved seating or you can buy a reserved seating in this lines?

Thank you.


----------



## jebr (Aug 15, 2015)

I believe that means that they won't oversell the bus, so everyone who buys a ticket will get a seat on that bus.

All tickets purchased on a Greyhound Express schedule include this benefit.


----------



## Train2104 (Aug 15, 2015)

jebr said:


> I believe that means that they won't oversell the bus, so everyone who buys a ticket will get a seat on that bus.
> 
> All tickets purchased on a Greyhound Express schedule include this benefit.


Not too sure of that - I was riding at peak times once and was the last person to get on a doubled up schedule with at least 5 passengers left behind.

Because I was the last person on, I got the middle seat in the last row and got carsick quickly - leading me to not use Greyhound any more unless the Amtrak alternative is utterly unworkable.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 15, 2015)

I've ridden lots of Greyhound buses and I've found nothing different from Greyhound Express. Other than possibly running faster (or not), Greyhound Express is the same as any other Greyhound. At this point, it's just a marketing ploy since Greyhound also claims _all _their buses have guaranteed seating, Wi-Fi, power outlets, and leather seats.

Greyhound actually still has a few buses (like the White G) that don't have Wi-Fi, outlets, and leather seats, but these buses run together with all the other buses. I saw a White G running the San Antonio-Houston Express.

So, really, just forget about Greyhound Express. If you see a schedule labeled that way, just remember it's the same as every other Greyhound.

Anyway, there should be enough seats but there might not be enough drivers. And getting to the line early is more important than Greyhound Express.


----------

